# First Day of EMT-B Class



## minneola24 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,

My first day of EMT-B Class is in 2 weeks,

First day of college too.

What should i expect?

What do I bring?
A backpack to hold all of my books? Do I need binders with pen and paper?
Anything else?

Clothes to wear?
Theres no uniform, do I wear shorts and a t shirt?

thanks,


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 16, 2011)

minneola24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first day of EMT-B Class is in 2 weeks,
> 
> ...



You can bring a backpack.
A binder with lined paper is nice for notes. 
smething to write with is good as well. 
Maybe a highlighter for you to highlight your textbook.

and comfortable clothes to wear.


----------



## nevets_eural (Aug 16, 2011)

we really didnt do much our first day, take ur book just in case, and a pen. you will have to fill out some papers for the schools liability issues among other stuff, and maybe your cpr card if you have one..... anyway other than that it should be just an orientation to the class type thing,    good luck


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 16, 2011)

You've got to be kidding me.  Should you bring a pen and paper to school? Come on, use your head here.


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 16, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> You've got to be kidding me.  Should you bring a pen and paper to school? Come on, use your head here.



this.





And common sense never hurt either. Apparently not too common though.


----------



## minneola24 (Aug 16, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> You've got to be kidding me.  Should you bring a pen and paper to school? Come on, use your head here.



Ive never taken a college course before,

Maybe we just read the book and perform our skills? I didn't know if we were to be taking notes.


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 16, 2011)

minneola24 said:


> I didn't know if we were to be taking notes.



your hand will fall off. welcome to college.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Aug 16, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> your hand will fall off. welcome to college.



When I was in college all the notes were on power points. I barely took notes.


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 16, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> When I was in college all the notes were on power points. I barely took notes.



'round here we aint' that fancy unfortunately. Powerpoints, yes, all the things that the tests are pulled from, not always on the powerpoints.


Anyways point is yes it is school so treat it like school, however be aware that the instructors expect an elevated degree of respect and dedication, and the things you learn may well end up saving someone's life someday, so make sure you pay attention. </dramatic statement>


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 16, 2011)

minneola24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first day of EMT-B Class is in 2 weeks,
> 
> ...


Xanax.  Relax, it's just a class.



> didn't know if we were to be taking notes.


Would you want someone who hadn't bothered to take notes to study from working on you ?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 25, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> When I was in college all the notes were on power points. I barely took notes.



All my notes are on powerpoints and on the screens and they usually stay on there until I copy them down with my Pen and Paper. In my opinion, Best way to learn something is taking notes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 25, 2011)

You should have your books prior to starting college, boss.

It's not always the case but I have walked into a class and the instructor passed the syllabus out, told us that there would be a quiz on it, then started teaching.


Welcome to college. It's pretty much like HS except more people party, the girls are better looking (or worse depending where you look), classes are more difficult and it's up to you to make sure you get done what needs to be done and get to class when you need to get to class.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Aug 26, 2011)

Take your brain and note taking material. Get out of the shorts and t-shirt habit. Realize that you know nothing.....and never will. There is always more to medicine than you know. Think your good? Talk to an RN, MD, PA, DO, Paramedic, etc....

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## Underoath87 (Aug 26, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> your hand will fall off. welcome to college.



IDK that EMT class really counts as college...

OP, you aren't going to anything on your first day except take in a whole bunch of boring info (about everything BUT emt skills) and fill out some paperwork.  You won't be doing skills for a while, since the first couple of chapters aren't medically related at all (PCR writing, BSI precautions, legal issues, etc).


----------



## Sandog (Aug 26, 2011)

I miss too much taking notes. I found the yellow highlighter and book to work best for me.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 26, 2011)

Underoath87 said:


> IDK that EMT class really counts as college...
> .



I got 4 units for my class. It satisfied the health requirement, and is a CSU credit.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Aug 27, 2011)

EMT school is not college you may get credit but as far as anything else goes I wouldn't consider it "real college" I barely took notes in my EMT class. I highlighted a lot in my book.


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 27, 2011)

Even if there is a power point take notes  it helps a lot other than reading a book... My class did power point but we had to take notes which i am glad cause it helped me out a lot and you know when u have just enough notes your hands starts to cramp up LOL


----------



## Underoath87 (Aug 28, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> EMT school is not college you may get credit but as far as anything else goes I wouldn't consider it "real college" I barely took notes in my EMT class. I highlighted a lot in my book.



Exactly.
It's like a tech school class (I'd imagine). 
Either way, if someone with just an EMT cert talked about their "college days", I would laugh in their face


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 30, 2011)

In our program we didnt even get uniform shirts til second month(no clinicals til then)

Also, skills? what skills do you know on day 1 of class?  You will be getting your CPR cert the first couple days, I would imagine.

I would suggest bringing whatever books you were told to buy + pen/paper.  Comfortable attire as well.  We filled out a bunch of papers the first week.
Take a lot of NOTES and READ your chapters! Writing your notes will help you retain the information.

GOOD LUCK in class!!!


----------

